# Where 1000's of Choo-Choos Go To Die



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't I see Thomas in this photo? 



Barry Scrapyard
In the year 1955, the British Railways decided to dispose of a large portion of old vehicles they owned. With around 650,000 wagons and 16,000 steam locomotives on the way out, many of the trains were sold to private scrapyards just to get rid of them quickly.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Someone did a really fine job of weathering these.

Don


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

DonR said:


> Someone did a really fine job of weathering these.
> 
> Don


I would love to visit such a site just for scrapings


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know about Thomas, but I think I see Percy in there.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

flyboy2610 said:


> I don't know about Thomas, but I think I see Percy in there.


Yup, I believe you're right.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I know that all of those old engines and cars can't be preserved, but it's sad seeing such mass ignoring of these!


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Fire21 said:


> I know that all of those old engines and cars can't be preserved, but it's sad seeing such mass ignoring of these!


I agree with you.

The trouble is, lots of people want these types of treasures but few can afford them. So they get melted down and the steel/Iron is sent to China.

There's so much waste. My buddy had to serve on a flattop after WWII. His job was bulldozing thousands of brand new jeeps, tanks, guns, etc., off the deck in miles of water. Many items still packed in boxes from American companies. Waste, waste, waste. It took many months to complete this task. Billions sent to the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

flyboy2610 said:


> I don't know about Thomas, but I think I see Percy in there.


Good riddance!


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey look at this link, its where the picture came from. Has some pretty interesting pictures on it. 

http://www.odometer.com/lifestyle/2...re-way-eerier-than-any-human-graveyard#page=1


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Davidfd85 said:


> Hey look at this link, its where the picture came from. Has some pretty interesting pictures on it.
> 
> http://www.odometer.com/lifestyle/2...re-way-eerier-than-any-human-graveyard#page=1


There's just something about old rusty stuff that makes it somehow beautiful. This in part is what drew me to modern art. The imperfect is really what earth is all about.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

DonR said:


> Someone did a really fine job of weathering these.
> 
> Don


Now that's funny, that right there is!! :laugh:


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

There are some old locos running in the UK today because at this time some folks bought them at scrap prices just to have one.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Dano said:


> There are some old locos running in the UK today because at this time some folks bought them at scrap prices just to have one.


Some people have the ability to foresee the future. I recall when old railroad items could be purchased for scrap prices in the U.S.. The same with fire engines and a host of other things. 

The odd thing is, almost nothing being made today seems worth saving.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

DJTrains said:


> Some people have the ability to foresee the future. I recall when old railroad items could be purchased for scrap prices in the U.S.. The same with fire engines and a host of other things.
> 
> The odd thing is, almost nothing being made today seems worth saving.


Back when steam locos and things like that were being made, there were plenty of them, and when they were worn out or outdated, they were tossed aside. We nowadays have the hindsight to see that those train items and fire engines and other things have value. Perhaps when future generations look back on our days, they'll find nostalgia in what we've built...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

DJTrains said:


> The odd thing is, almost nothing being made today seems worth saving.


That is a very sad truth, what a statement on our modern times!


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That is a very sad truth, what a statement on our modern times!


Yup, my wife and I travel all over to garage/estate sales and watch all the local Buy/Sell online posts. People ask why we do this. It's simple, at those places one can still find quality products.

For example, my wife wanted a lawn sprinkler so we bought one (Made in China) at Walmart (nearly $20). It was junk. I told her we'll watch for an older American made sprinkler. A couple weeks later we found an awesome sprinkler for $1 at a garage sale near our home. Made in the U.S.A. ca. 1960's, all metal, and works like a million bucks! 

Just compare the workmanship on a high level 1930's/40's/50's Lionel train to that of one made today. Today's stuff is Micky Mouse Club (for the most part).


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

DJTrains said:


> I would love to visit such a site just for scrapings


I'll just take this rivet. Okay, how about this piston? Maybe this wheel. You know what... I'll take this whole train.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

400E Blue Comet said:


> I'll just take this rivet. Okay, how about this piston? Maybe this wheel. You know what... I'll take this whole train.


:sold:

Just one of those would make one heck of a flower planter in the front yard! :thumbsup:


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

> There are some old locos running in the UK today because at this time some folks bought them at scrap prices just to have one.


These locos were at Woodhams scrap yard in South Wales and I remember visiting there many years ago.
There was a second yard nearby where even more locos were scrapped.

Many locos were saved from here and here is a link to the list of locos saved and where they are and yes there may be many Thomases in the photo as just about every preserved line in the UK has one !

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_locomotives_saved_from_Woodham_Brothers_scrapyard

Regards, Colin.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

EMD_GP9 said:


> These locos were at Woodhams scrap yard in South Wales and I remember visiting there many years ago.
> There was a second yard nearby where even more locos were scrapped.
> 
> Many locos were saved from here and here is a link to the list of locos saved and where they are and yes there may be many Thomases in the photo as just about every preserved line in the UK has one !
> ...


He's a very useful engine you know...
But then he got scrapped so...


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

DJTrains said:


> The odd thing is, almost nothing being made today seems worth saving.


I've yet to find a fully restored Chrysler ''K'' car at any car show I've attended.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

JackC said:


> I've yet to find a fully restored Chrysler ''K'' car at any car show I've attended.


:laugh:

That's because most Chrysler corp. vehicles turn to dust after 5-10 years (or should).


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fire21 said:


> I know that all of those old engines and cars can't be preserved, but it's sad seeing such mass ignoring of these!


Every loco in that photo got bought for preservation and many of them have been restored to working order.


----------

